# Does anyone have a working download link for the R5 software?



## pmjm (Aug 6, 2020)

I need to edit the RAWs for my brand new R5. The Canon website was hacked so I can't download the software from them. I called their support and it's closed due to the tropical storm. I literally have no way to read the images from my brand new $4000 camera.

Would also love the luts for the c-log and raw as well if anyone has those.


----------



## spyder93090 (Aug 6, 2020)

Would Adobe's DNG Converter be an option?


----------

